# New



## Mexfry (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi to all I am new at this site I have been using your website to star doing my homework so that in the next 7 years I will know what to do when I go back to Mexico and retired


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You're wise to recognize that the country you left is not the country you'll be returning to - both you and the country will have changed. How long have you been away?


----------

